
Hack Day: Eat, Drink and Code with Verizon, MapQuest and DreamFactory - abowen
https://www.dreamfactory.com/events/hack-day-eat-drink-and-code-verizon-and-mapquest
======
abowen
Hope to see you there! Participation is free, but space is limited. All
participants will get serious swag and we’ll be giving away some great bonus
prizes. We’ll also have experts on hand in case you have any questions and
demos will be available for you to experience our current
applications/platforms.

